# Pueblos y lugares de nuestro Altiplano peruano



## chnonis (Jun 5, 2011)

Nuestro propósito es dar a conocer algunos de estos lugares, a veces muy poco conocidos, de nuestro Altiplano y sus bondades…


----------



## chnonis (Jun 5, 2011)

*El Altiplano peruano...*

La ciudad de Puno, principal puerto lacustre del Perú, ubicado a 3827 m.s.n.m. en la orilla occidental del mítico Lago Titicaca, es el centro cultural del Altiplano que configura otra región geográfica diferente a la costa, la sierra y la selva.
El Altiplano se inicia al noroeste en la cordillera de la Raya cerca al Cusco y termina al suroriente en la quebrada de Humahuaca en Argentina teniendo como centro a la cuenca del Titicaca protegida por las cordilleras occidental o Volcánica y oriental o de Carabaya. Ese espacio fue transitado y hecho productivo desde hace 10 mil años. De allí surgió la papa, principal alimento del mundo moderno y se consolidó la vida de los camélidos altoandinos (llamas, alpacas, vicuñas). 
Las civilizaciones Pukara y Tiahuanaco nacidas en el Altiplano dieron posterior origen al imperio más importante de América del Sur: Los Incas. El Altiplano puneño es depósito de muchas riquezas arqueológicas y naturales, destacando la vitalidad y actividad de las etnias quechuas y aymaras que junto a la influencia hispana han generado un folklore de atractivo excepcional.
Nuestro propósito es dar a conocer algunos de estos lugares, a veces muy poco conocidos, de nuestro Altiplano y sus bondades…


----------



## chnonis (Jun 5, 2011)

*Tintiri*

*Tintiri*

A solo 8 Km de Azangaro, perdido en la inmensidad del Altiplano, con solo unas tres casitas a su alrededor, el templo de Tintiri extraordinaria construcción de tres pisos en adobe, construido sobre el plan de las catedrales góticas europeas. Los arbotantes originales desaparecieron por erosión y fueron reemplazados por palos de madera… Esta joya necesitaría ser reconocida como patrimonio por el INC para su conservación.

*Vistas generales*

Tintiri 1204 BD por chnonis, en Flickr


Tintiri 1244 BD por chnonis, en Flickr

[URL="[/URL]


*La Torre*

Tintiri 1236 BD por chnonis, en Flickr

*Vista interior*

Tintiri 1229 BD por chnonis, en Flickr

*Nave subterranea*

Tintiri 1217 BD por chnonis, en Flickr


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Me gusta esa iglesia, falta reataurarla. No hay retablos en pan de oro?


----------



## chnonis (Jun 5, 2011)

darioperu said:


> Me gusta esa iglesia, falta reataurarla. No hay retablos en pan de oro?


No lamentablemente todos los retablos que existieron fueron llevados al templo de Azangaro.
En los años 1990 el templo de Tintiri sirvio de refugio ocasional a los senderistas... y quedo en total abandono...


----------



## chnonis (Jun 5, 2011)

*Puente Bello*

Sobre el camino que va de Puno a Moquegua (parte de la nueva carretera interoceánica), a 98 Km de Puno el pueblito de Titiri vive principalmente de la crianza de los camélidos sudamericanos (llama y alpaca). Las comunidades locales se reúnen la segunda quincena de junio de cada año en un colorido festival. De Titiri se puede desviar hacia el Valle de Ichuña. 

A unos kilómetros más allá en la misma carretera (101 Km de Puno) descubrimos Puente Bello. Se trata de un puente (arca) natural donde el paisaje sorprenderá al visitante por la belleza de sus cuevas naturales y de sus géiseres. Un lugar que vale verdaderamente una pausa de media hora en su camino a Moquegua. Aquí algunas fotos...

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## Ba‘al Zevûv (Feb 7, 2010)

Interesante. Conozco poco de Puno. Siguenos mostrando más de esa bella región.


----------



## chnonis (Jun 5, 2011)

*Santiago de Pupuja*

El pueblo de Santiago de Pupuja, que se encuentra a 7 kilómetros al este del pueblo de Pucara, siendo muy pequeño, luce una hermosa iglesia de estilo colonial.

En el siglo XVII ya existía una capilla o iglesia en bóvedas de quinchas. A mediados del siglo XVIII la zona de Pupuja tomo importancia por la presencia de grandes estancias perteneciendo al convento de Santo Domingo del Cusco. Estas estancias fueran deterioradas en el levantamiento de Túpac Amaru II.

En estas épocas, el pueblo de Pupuja alcanzado importancia como centro artesanal en el sector de alfarería proveyendo de tejas vidriadas a los templos de la región. También se hizo famoso por la formación de la mejor escuela “mestiza” de cantería en los siglos XVIII y XIX. 

Es en esta época que comenzó la construcción del nuevo templo de Pupuja. En la bóveda del coro se puede leer “se concluyo año de 1767”, dato que se reconoce como válido para la construcción de toda la iglesia. 

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

_En la misma plaza... el nuevo municipio... 250 años de diferencia..._
[URL="[/URL]


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

muy bonito los pueblos de nuestro altiplano peruano

yo aportare con algunas 

despues


----------



## Antarqui (May 17, 2009)

Bonitos los pueblos de nuestro altiplano, pero esto es sólo la punta del iceberg, porque allá hay muchos pueblos y a cuál más hermoso, esperaremos más fotos........saludoss :wave:


----------



## chnonis (Jun 5, 2011)

*Cañon de Tinajani*

*Cañón de Tinajani*

A 14 km de Ayaviri, por un camino afirmado, se llega al "Cañon de Tinajani", una pequeña maravilla geológica ubicada a 4100 m.s.n.m.
De formación cretácea (140 millones de años), el Cañón impresiona por sus farallones imponentes y sus columnas de gran tamaño (más de 90 m.). De formación similar a la del Gran Cañón del Colorado (USA). Su nombre se podría traducir como “Baño del Diablo”. Es originado por una caída de agua de más de 20 metros que se recibe en una concavidad en forma de tinaja. 
En varios lugares, principalmente en las bases de las pilastras, se puede observar varias sepulturas (en su gran mayoría saqueadas) perteneciendo a las culturas Lupaca e Inca.
Es también considerado como un lugar concentrador de la energias que fluyen de la Tierra y del Cielo.

*Vistas generales*

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

*La Tinaja del diablo*

[URL="[/URL]

*Los farallones*

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

_*Sepulturas preincas*_

[URL="[/URL]

*Vista desde el aire*


Tinajani 0033 por chnonis, en Flickr


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

tinajani es un lugar bonito

hay mucho por conocer de puno


----------



## chnonis (Jun 5, 2011)

*Challapampa*

La pequeña iglesia de San Pedro del Centro Poblado de Challapampa, es una humilde estructura de adobe cubierta de un techo de paja que conservo su estructura original de capilla colonial, con arquería original y su cementerio alrededor del edificio religioso. Los raros visitantes que se acercan a este apacible poblado y visitan el templo se quedan impresionados a la vista de su altar de madera y pan de oro de estilo manierista del siglo XVI.
Se trata de un altar retablo tallado en madera de cedro y maguey, de acabado policromado y elaborado entre 1575 y 1591 por el jesuita italiano Bernardo Bitti. El retablo, originariamente creado para la hacienda jesuita de Picchu en el Cusco, fue trasladado alrededor de 1700 a Challapampa, por decisión eclesiástica. El altar mide 396 centímetros en altura, y pesa alrededor de 450 kilogramos.
En enero del año 2002, durante los trabajos de refacción del techo de paja del templo ocurrió el robo sacrilegio del altar. De inmediato el INC, mediante la Dirección Regional de Cultura de Puno,fue informado del robo del retablo y se instruyó a las autoridades comunales para que sentaran la denuncia policial correspondiente.
En 2003, gracias a la vigilancia del cazatraficantes Michel Van Rijn (www.michelvanrijn.com), se descubrió el altar en Santa Fe (USA), en una venta pública en la Galería Ron Messick. Despues de un peritaje, a cargo del INC de Puno, y gracias a un apoyo incondicional de la embajada de los Estados Unidos, el altar fue llevado de vuelta a Perú en enero 2006. 
Fue finalmente reinstalado en el templo de San Pedro de Challapampa el 28 de junio 2006. Lamentablemente, la estatua de la Viregn que adornaba la hornacina central había desaparecido.

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

El centro poblado de Challapampa se ubica en la carretera de Juli a Pomata. Proviniendo de Juli, a unos 5 Km. antes de llegar a Pomata tomar el desvió hacia la derecha por una carretera afirmada sobre 1 Km.


----------



## Robert.Ch (Aug 15, 2009)

Muy bonito se ve todo, me quede con las ganas de conocer el altiplano peruano. 
Una lástima que los puneños no sepan apreciar lo importante que es el turismo para su región y lo único que hacen es asustar a los turistas dando la imágen de ser una de las regiones mas convulsionadas de Sudamérica.


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Hermozos lugares. 
De ese templo de Tintiri siempre me hablaron, ojalá algún día lo llegue a conocer tanto por su valor histórico como por su increible entorno que debe tener.


----------



## chnonis (Jun 5, 2011)

*Pomata*

Pomata (3863 m de altitud ), ha podido conservar a través de los siglos su carácter provincial de pequeña ciudad altiplánica. Por su ubicación sobre un promontorio rocoso que domina el Lago, Pomata recibió el título de "Balcón filosófico del Altiplano". Su principal atractivo es, sin duda, su majestuoso templo colonial que resalta sobre el perfil urbano, contrastando su imponente edificio de granito rosado sobre las aguas azules del Titicaca y el celeste firmamento del Altiplano. 
El templo de San Santiago Apóstol (1756) es una de la joyas de la arquitectura "colonial mestiza" de la zona andina... es una verdadera obra de filigrana en piedra, en excelente estado de conservación, que se considera como una de las más bellas de Sud América. 





Tambien descubren estas dos fotos...
[URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5456090983/"]http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5456090983/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5456090969/


----------



## chnonis (Jun 5, 2011)

*Pomata*

Pomata (3863 m de altitud ), ha podido conservar a través de los siglos su carácter provincial de pequeña ciudad altiplánica. Por su ubicación sobre un promontorio rocoso que domina el Lago, Pomata recibió el título de "Balcón filosófico del Altiplano". Su principal atractivo es, sin duda, su majestuoso templo colonial que resalta sobre el perfil urbano, contrastando su imponente edificio de granito rosado sobre las aguas azules del Titicaca y el celeste firmamento del Altiplano. 
El templo de San Santiago Apóstol (1756) es una de la joyas de la arquitectura "colonial mestiza" de la zona andina... es una verdadera obra de filigrana en piedra, en excelente estado de conservación, que se considera como una de las más bellas de Sud América. 



[URL="[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5893752305/][img]http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6028/5893752305_dfcca377ac.jpg[/img][/url][/URL]

Tambien descubren estas dos fotos...
[URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5456090983/"]http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5456090983/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5456090969/


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

me gusta pomata

desde ese lugar el lago titicaca se ve inmenso


----------



## tauser6 (Apr 5, 2010)

Por favor siguan con el hilo.......................esta muy interesante.........¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡

Pd:la verdad hay presupuesto para hacer obras en Puno......lo que no hay es la capacidad de las autoridades.....son realmente <<<<<INEPTAS>>>>>>>


----------



## Jesuco (Feb 4, 2009)

para mi Puno tiene uno de los paisajes mas impresionantes del Peru!


----------



## chnonis (Jun 5, 2011)

*Cutimbo*

El complejo arqueológico de Cutimbo, reconocido por sus famosas chullpas, se ubica a 22 km de Puno sobre la carretera transoceánica que le lleva de Puno a Moquegua. El sitio principal se compone de dos mesetas (Cutimbo y Vilcuyo) que emergen del paisaje a 4023 m.s.n.m. 

[URL="[/URL]

Se accede al sitio por una cuesta empinada. En el ascenso se puede descubrir un conjunto de pinturas murales de color naranja de 8000 años de antigüedad. 

[URL="[/URL]

Subiendo a la cima el espectáculo es impresionante: se descubre una serie de estructuras de gran belleza y factura arquitectónica. Las chulpas pertenecen a diferente tiempos y culturas: Qolla, Lupaca, y las de más fino acabado a la época Inca.

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]


Cutimbo 04098 BD por chnonis, en Flickr


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que bellos lugares tiene nuestro altiplano, muchos por rescatar y poner en valor.


----------



## capullana (Sep 1, 2010)

Muy hermoso, Perú tiene un enorme potencial, y también considero que Puno tiene unos paisajes bellisimos de los más bellos del país, lugares que ni pensamos que existen en Perú... por ejemplo es la primera vez que sé de la existencia especificamente de géiseres en Perú, imaginaba que podrían existir pero no sabía a ciencia cierta donde... otra cosa que me llama mucho la atención todos nosotros sabemos que Perú tiene lugares donde nieva pero raro ver que exista una ciudad peruana con nieve, obvio que pueblos si hay pero ciudades grandes nunca vi... me gusto Pomata...se ve hermosa!!


----------



## chnonis (Jun 5, 2011)

*Tarujani, un bosque de Puyas Raymondi...*

Desde Ayaviri se sigues el camino afirmado que nos lleva al sitio de Tinajani (14 Km) y prosiguiendo por el mismo camino sobre unos 15 Km, se llega al lugar conocido como Tarujani donde se puede observar un verdadero e increíble bosque de Puyas Raimondi.

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]

Descubierto el siglo anterior por el sabio italiano Antonio Raimondi, la gran planta (llega a tener hasta 12 metros de altura) pertenece a la familia de los BROMELIACEAS

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## Ba‘al Zevûv (Feb 7, 2010)

Increíble el tamaño de las Puyas de Raymondi. xD


----------



## MisteryWorld (Nov 13, 2008)

Una excelente mezcla entre leyenda y una geografia magica


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

aportare en el tema creado por nuestro amigo amante de puno

cristian
MUCHAS BENDICIONES POR SU APRECIO A ESTA BELLA REGION PERUANA


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

A continuacion subire fotografias de las Chullpas de sillustani lo novedoso de este lugar es que habilitaron un paseo de ingreso

las fotos son recientes proe so el entorno seco
buscare mas fotos cuando sillustani esta en estacion lluviosa


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

*CHULLPAS DE SILLUSTANI*


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

Sillustani se ubica en el distrito de Atuncolla a 30 km de la ciudad de Puno

se encuentra camino a la ciudad de Juliaca, se toma un desvio para llegar a este impresionante lugar


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

Ese no es el Lago Titicaca no se confundan 
ese es el Lago Umayo que alberga en el centro de sus aguas a una isla estraña que tiene la superficie plana ...


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

*CHULLPAS DE SILLUSTANI*


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

Mi padre alla por los 70 realizo descubrimientos arqueologicos importante por Sillustani (el es antropologo), hicieron noticia en aquel entonces, por eso y mas me gusta mucho Sillustani.

De hecho hasta en mi casa, en el jardin de mi casa tengo unas replicas pequenias de piedra de las chullpas de sillustani.


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

cmonzonc said:


> Mi padre alla por los 70 realizo descubrimientos arqueologicos importante por Sillustani (el es antropologo), hicieron noticia en aquel entonces, por eso y mas me gusta mucho Sillustani.
> 
> De hecho hasta en mi casa, en el jardin de mi casa tengo unas replicas pequenias de piedra de las chullpas de sillustani.



en serio
que bien

sillustani es un lindo lugar sobretodo cuando esta verde

osea en diciembre-marzo


----------



## tauser6 (Apr 5, 2010)

*DISTRITO DE NUÑOA *


----------



## tauser6 (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## tauser6 (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## tauser6 (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## tauser6 (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## tauser6 (Apr 5, 2010)

*ESO FUE NUÑOA EN LA PROVINVIA DE MELGAR - AYAVIRI*


----------

